# Attitude and the USA



## UncleSeemsSlow (Mar 15, 2010)

I take it there are numerous happy customers in the US?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=11

Lots of posts to read.

IMO Att is best out there and will deliver worldwide.

Your $ your call.

eace:


----------



## Locked (Mar 15, 2010)

UncleSeemsSlow said:
			
		

> I take it there are numerous happy customers in the US?



Happy customers around the world....great place...some alternatives wld be Nirvana, Dope-seeds, hemp depot, single seed centre.


----------



## the chef (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hydrotoker (Mar 16, 2010)

Only place I order from at the moment. Never had a problem with them.  If I did, I believe they would do everything possible to fix it!!


----------



## D3 (Mar 16, 2010)

You will be happy.    See.:hubba:


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Mar 16, 2010)

Happy HAPPY JOY JOY!!!!!!1

ATTITUDE!!!!!


----------



## 4EVR420 (Mar 17, 2010)

I just got me beans today! 9 working days from the "tude" to my door step in the mid west! Nirvana is also reliable...


----------



## Barbapopa (Mar 17, 2010)

I have nothing but good things to say about attitude.  I even have one of their coffee mugs.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah, had no probs (8 to get to me from the time I clicked buy that!)....only I'd say if you have a large order to place....break them down into multiple separate orders. It's less conspicuous.


----------

